# General > AquaTalk >  24hrs LFS?

## AhVy

Hi there,
Anyone knows which LFS is 24hrs? 

I only know C328...

----------


## hardric

c328 is not. Their neighbour, Polyart is.

----------


## AhVy

oh okok....

----------


## Trichopsis

I didn't know Polyart was 24 hours. 

In any case, there's also Se7en Star Aquarium (former Eight Star Aquarium) at Jurong. 

http://alanchow76.blogspot.com/2010/...uarium-at.html

----------


## beanysoh

wow. why do they need to open 24hrs a day. wonder who visits LFS in the middle of the night  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

There are cases when there is urgent need for a piece of equipment or food etc, and these shops fulfil that role. Just as there are people who go to find food after midnight, there are also people who prefer to visit the LFS at odd hours.  :Smile:

----------


## diazman

Seven star Aquarium stocks on equipments, although not as much as C328, furthermore i find thier prices quite unreasonable  :Laughing:

----------


## bryan

24hr shops have higher operating costs. So they need the margin to cover it. 
They do provide a valuable service. Say your $1000 Aro is gasping for air as your pump has broken down at 1 am. You want to wait till 11am to buy from C328 so you can save $20? 
People working shifts do have problem visiting the LFS during regular hours too.

----------


## stormhawk

diazman, does Se7en Star sell boon aka "Daphnia"? I haven't been to that area in years even though I live within walking distance.

----------


## diazman

> diazman, does Se7en Star sell boon aka "Daphnia"? I haven't been to that area in years even though I live within walking distance.


They stopped selling for quite a while now. The previous owner whom i know decided to pass his shop to his indian neighbour beside and the dude monopolized the whole place. Should still be able to get some boon but would need to ask them because the new owner of the shop knows almost nothing about fish keeping

----------


## tetrakid

If you are a boon fan, it's good to note down all the shops that sell boons. In this way, if one shop has no stock, you can proceed to others on the list. Understandably, boon colonies are not as reliably stable as tubifex farms for example.



> diazman, does Se7en Star sell boon aka "Daphnia"? I haven't been to that area in years even though I live within walking distance.

----------


## icefire

> wow. why do they need to open 24hrs a day. wonder who visits LFS in the middle of the night


me lol... sometimes to get fish food other times to check livestock.. not really free during daytime to go haha  :Smile:

----------


## icefire

> They stopped selling for quite a while now. The previous owner whom i know decided to pass his shop to his indian neighbour beside and the dude monopolized the whole place. Should still be able to get some boon but would need to ask them because the new owner of the shop knows almost nothing about fish keeping


thought that there was also a lady boss? agree on the fact that she knows almost nothing.. stormhawk hong yang at cck do carry boon  :Smile:  i'm not sure about other places but c328 also sometimes carry them.. ST96 have boon also but not sure everytime or per as available as i only go there sometimes..  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

I know about Hong Yang but Se7en Star is closer to where I live. Looks like I can skip this LFS since the supply of boon at Hong Yang is very constant.

Where is this ST96?

----------


## diazman

> thought that there was also a lady boss? agree on the fact that she knows almost nothing.. stormhawk hong yang at cck do carry boon  i'm not sure about other places but c328 also sometimes carry them.. ST96 have boon also but not sure everytime or per as available as i only go there sometimes..


The lady boss is the wife of the indian owner. They both ran the aquarium shop and the indian mini mart side by side. They always recommend buying unnecessary stuffs to me.  :Laughing:

----------


## diazman

> I know about Hong Yang but Se7en Star is closer to where I live. Looks like I can skip this LFS since the supply of boon at Hong Yang is very constant.
> 
> Where is this ST96?


I was told by the owner, if need anything they can bring in, just need to tell them

----------


## ralliart12

> diazman, does Se7en Star sell boon aka "Daphnia"? I haven't been to that area in years even though I live within walking distance.


stormhawk, u live within _walking_ distance of 7-star? I thought 7-star is in Jurong East area?

----------


## Blue Whale

> stormhawk, u live within _walking_ distance of 7-star? I thought 7-star is in Jurong East area?


Most likely one bridge distance...lol.

----------


## diazman

> stormhawk, u live within _walking_ distance of 7-star? I thought 7-star is in Jurong East area?


7 Star is located over Jurong East St 21, just opposite block 231, where i lived  :Smile:

----------


## ralliart12

But personally, I would rather travel to PolyArt than 7-star if I want to do some decent shopping. Of course, if C328 opens 24-hr, that will be the best. Anyway I only goto 7-star to get my supply of tubifex worms.




> 7 Star is located over Jurong East St 21, just opposite block 231, where i lived


Do you patronise it regularly?

----------


## stormhawk

Yup 1 bridge distance  :Laughing:  I used to walk to an LFS in that area before it closed down. Did not know that Se7en Star is there. These days I only visit C328, Polyart and GC.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Yup 1 bridge distance  I used to walk to an LFS in that area before it closed down. Did not know that Se7en Star is there. These days I only visit C328, Polyart and GC.


You lucky...woodlands here nothing much. I always have to travel.

----------


## stormhawk

My place also same same, one LFS very boring to go to and tubifex sometimes not fresh, so I have to travel to C328 etc to get my fix. Lucky Hong Yang is around because I really don't like hatching BBS if I can find "boon" easily. I thought at Marsiling still got other LFS?

----------


## Blue Whale

> My place also same same, one LFS very boring to go to and tubifex sometimes not fresh, so I have to travel to C328 etc to get my fix. Lucky Hong Yang is around because I really don't like hatching BBS if I can find "boon" easily. I thought at Marsiling still got other LFS?


I goto interchange already half an hour, the word marsiling sounds near to woodlands but the area is actually quite big. I might as well go Yishun Aquastar or Y618. But if I go Y618, I might as well go JZX...hee. Always a heart for something else. At least the LFS at the market at your place is quite good, always stable water condition, water parameters are closely guarded by the English speaking uncle. The auntie however, cannot make it. Always trying to sell things that you do not need without even proper understanding of how it works. Ask her chim chim stuffs and she will go blur already. The other problem is that this uncle opening time is depending on his mood...ha ha...something Wilfred and myself find it amusing.

----------


## diazman

> But personally, I would rather travel to PolyArt than 7-star if I want to do some decent shopping. Of course, if C328 opens 24-hr, that will be the best. Anyway I only goto 7-star to get my supply of tubifex worms.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you patronise it regularly?


Yup, pass by everyday to check on what's new.

----------


## icefire

> I know about Hong Yang but Se7en Star is closer to where I live. Looks like I can skip this LFS since the supply of boon at Hong Yang is very constant.
> 
> Where is this ST96?


sungei tengah unit 96 ( not very sure about the spelling but should be something like that.) they are located in CCK farmway that area.. address is :96 Sungei Tengah Rd Singapore 698992(took it from google maps  :Smile:  )

----------


## stormhawk

No personal transport not easy to go there. I think Ronnie used to get his supply there.

----------


## icefire

> No personal transport not easy to go there. I think Ronnie used to get his supply there.


hitch a ride up lo hehehehe... normally i go there to get my usual supply of feeders  :Very Happy:  now have to have steady supply of boon(daphnia) as i'm learning the arts of breeding fishes  :Very Happy:  (lol still noob in this  :Smile:  )

----------


## Marlinsons

Wow, lots of new LFS that i am not aware of like aquastar and ployart... Will check out these places as well. Any recommendation which of these places are best place for

1) fishes
2) equipment

Thanks bro.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Wow, lots of new LFS that i am not aware of like aquastar and ployart... Will check out these places as well. Any recommendation which of these places are best place for
> 
> 1) fishes
> 2) equipment
> 
> Thanks bro.


Suggest you see for yourself. Aquastar alone spam 5 units. Just imagine C328, minus half load then 5 units of shop floor area. Y618 spam 2 units. Aquastar brother, Y618 sister...related by blood. Family operated. They ain't 24/7 but worth your trip down. There are so many fine LFS around like Pasir Ris fishfarm, NA, Hong Yang, JZX, etc. etc. Got time better for you to work around, it will be eye opener.

----------


## Blue Whale

> hitch a ride up lo hehehehe... normally i go there to get my usual supply of feeders  now have to have steady supply of boon(daphnia) as i'm learning the arts of breeding fishes  (lol still noob in this  )


Polyart uncle told me they have these baby food (boon) everyday. Steady supply. One pack $1.50, about 25-30cm long plastic bag. So call them before going down.

----------


## Marlinsons

> Suggest you see for yourself. Aquastar alone spam 5 units. Just imagine C328, minus half load then 5 units of shop floor area. Y618 spam 2 units. Aquastar brother, Y618 sister...related by blood. Family operated. They ain't 24/7 but worth your trip down. There are so many fine LFS around like Pasir Ris fishfarm, NA, Hong Yang, JZX, etc. etc. Got time better for you to work around, it will be eye opener.


Thanks and will check them out.

Is your led lamp from Sirius or beam works or DIY type? I am also using led, but not these brands but sourced outside Singapore.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Thanks and will check them out.
> 
> Is your led lamp from Sirius or beam works or DIY type? I am also using led, but not these brands but sourced outside Singapore.


I actually do not know where the term "LED" comes from. Frankly speaking, these are functional lights, not LEDs. These are housing lighting grade, the correct term is called Compact Fluorescent light bulbs (CFLs). These are low cost, energy saving lightings which has existed for a long time. I started deploying all these lights in year 2000 to my house when I move in. It saves a lot on utilities bill. One set of holder say $6.50 and one light is say $3.50. Basically you can own a set for just $10 with a running cost of say 8w or 11w, depending on what you choose generating 40w and 60w respectively. A 14w bulb generates 75W. 18w generates 100w. Can you see the benefit? Now that is not all, the kelvin light is 6500k. For people who measure lumen, it is 600, 54 Im/W.

I am not technical on electrical, so I go after 6500K, how many watt generates how many watt. 1 8W light is sufficient to light up your room.

Philip website gives the details.

----------


## Marlinsons

Bro, LED stands for Light Emitting Diode. As in the name it emits light out from the the diode. I guess you are using CFL. They are basically flourecent tubes. The high performance ones are T5HO as in high output (HO)

Before I changed to the LED I was using the T5HO x 4 tubes. Each tube is 54w and in total I need 216w of power to have a good light output for my planted fish tank. The light efficiency wiil reduce after 3 to 6 months. By then the 20,000lumens that i have will be reduced to 10,000lumens and far lower after 6months of using the T5. We are all recommended to change our tubes after 6~9 months to maintain effectiveness of the T5 and this is the reason. Or before the ballast dies on us before the T5 does. 

LED are a lot more effecient and requires lower power output. Instead of 216w usage, I only need 88w from my LED lamp. Saving $$$ on the electrical bills with the higher quartely cost increase that we are experiencing now. The temperature is for sure lower now and can even grow moss without a chiller to my surprise. The LED lamp bar is small and neat. I have same performance output using the LED. It had a life of 50,000 hrs vs 10,000hrs for T5.

I will attach some picture of the lamp and the result of the lights in my next post. 

Cheers

----------


## ralliart12

> My place also same same, one LFS very boring to go to and tubifex sometimes not fresh...


Which LFS is this?




> ...Lucky Hong Yang is around because I really don't like hatching BBS if I can find "boon" easily. I thought at Marsiling still got other LFS?


Where's Hong Yang, & can small corydoras take "boon"?

----------


## stormhawk

Market shop at BB West near NTUC. I skip tubifex these days and use grindal worms. If not the Corydoras get pellets most of the time. Hong Yang is at CCK Central block 304? I think. Can check the merchant section for their address.

Small Corydoras will take "boon". Just need to turn off the filter for a short while so the fish can snap up all the "boon" they can eat. My hastatus will literally go for the "boons" mid-water. For other Cory species, freezing them in small cubes might be worthwhile. The larger species seem to ignore these puny morsels, so a frozen form is better. Best to freeze when they're fresh, but long term may not be productive because they lose a lot of nutrients after they die. The thawing process can leach out a lot of these nutrients as the cube de-frosts.

----------


## icefire

> Polyart uncle told me they have these baby food (boon) everyday. Steady supply. One pack $1.50, about 25-30cm long plastic bag. So call them before going down.


their so called boon is mostly BBS lol.. drop by a few times and sad to say i'm disappointed  :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

If for cory, bao zeng hong is a tasty and healthy food, supplement with algae wafer. BZH is good, most fish eat them.

----------


## tetrakid

I have kept a big sample of live Tubifex worms specially bought for experimentation purposes in a plastic container with good aeration. I do not use this sample for feeding my fish. I change the water with aged water every day and also whenever I see it murky. 

So far, after many days, I do not see any dead worms when I change the water. The worms have been lively and always waving in the aerated water. I do not pour out any worms during the water change but only the water.

What puzzling is that each day, the amount of worms keep on reducing, and each day it is much less than the previous day. And I had been careful not to pour out any worms when I did the water changes. 

Anyone has any idea what happened?

.

----------


## ralliart12

> I have kept a big sample of live Tubifex worms specially bought for experimentation purposes in a plastic container with good aeration. I do not use this sample for feeding my fish. I change the water with aged water every day and also whenever I see it murky. 
> 
> So far, after many days, I do not see any dead worms when I change the water. The worms have been lively and always waving in the aerated water. I do not pour out any worms during the water change but only the water.
> 
> What puzzling is that each day, the amount of worms keep on reducing, and each day it is much less than the previous day. And I had been careful not to pour out any worms when I did the water changes. 
> 
> Anyone has any idea what happened?
> 
> .


I wonder how do those LFS keep their stock of Tubifex worms alive over such long periods? I observe most of them just use a shallow pail, water & an airstone...

@tetrakid, may I know how you are aerating your worms' container? & are they in near-contact with your airstone, if any? Because last time I tried to keep them in a container with "aggressive" aeration, they managed to last longer _but still barely made a week_. Only thing I think may be causing the die-off is that I actually pile the worms _on top of_ an airstone so that they are always tumbling through the water column.

----------


## Blue Whale

> I wonder how do those LFS keep their stock of Tubifex worms alive over such long periods? I observe most of them just use a shallow pail, water & an airstone...


1. Use planted tank water.
2. The water have to be aerated. 
3. It will last 1 week or more.

Seaview uses 2ft with chiller water, aerated as I could tell from last visit.

----------


## tetrakid

I think the secret lies in feeding them properly. Commercially, they are fed with either gu sai or ter sai, chicken sai etc (like with boons). I fed them with the sai of my fish whenever I siphon the bottom during water change. But my experiment is only in the early stage. I just want to keep them going as long as possible so I don't have to freeze them, since a packet is a lot.

My container has shallow water about 2" depth and aerated with bare airtubing (no stone) near the water surface without disturbing the worms integrity as a clump. 





> I wonder how do those LFS keep their stock of Tubifex worms alive over such long periods? I observe most of them just use a shallow pail, water & an airstone...
> 
> @tetrakid, may I know how you are aerating your worms' container? & are they in near-contact with your airstone, if any? Because last time I tried to keep them in a container with "aggressive" aeration, they managed to last longer _but still barely made a week_. Only thing I think may be causing the die-off is that I actually pile the worms _on top of_ an airstone so that they are always tumbling through the water column.

----------


## tetrakid

Today, yet again, the mass of Tubifex worms has reduced a lot in size even before I do the water change. From this I can only conclude that the Tubifex worms EAT THEMSELVES, as whenever I did the stirring water changes, I did not notice any dead worms in the water. 

One small tip about feeding with Tubifex worms for those who may wish to know. Using a dropper to suck some worms up for the fish is more convenient than using a stick or fingers. A droppers can be bought at pharmacies. Collect the correct amount of worms with the dropper into a flimsy plastic cup and wash this with a few times with tap water before feeding. By stirring the worms vigorously in the plastic cup with the dropper, they will separate and scatter into single worms, and I can either pour it all into the fish tank or use the dropper to feed a small amount at a time. Scattering the worms in this way is somehow better than feeding as one solid lump. And fish get enjoy the feast in a more lively manner.  :Smile:

----------


## Blue Whale

> Today, yet again, the mass of Tubifex worms has reduced a lot in size even before I do the water change. From this I can only conclude that the Tubifex worms EAT THEMSELVES, as whenever I did the stirring water changes, I did not notice any dead worms in the water. 
> 
> One small tip about feeding with Tubifex worms for those who may wish to know. Using a dropper to suck some worms up for the fish is more convenient than using a stick or fingers. A droppers can be bought at pharmacies. Collect the correct amount of worms with the dropper into a flimsy plastic cup and wash this with a few times with tap water before feeding. By stirring the worms vigorously in the plastic cup with the dropper, they will separate and scatter into single worms, and I can either pour it all into the fish tank or use the dropper to feed a small amount at a time. Scattering the worms in this way is somehow better than feeding as one solid lump. And fish get enjoy the feast in a more lively manner.


Use planted tank water, not tap water. The chlorine in the water will kill them.
Don't be guniang (girlish), use your hand will do...ha ha ha ha... :Grin:  If you can change a shitful filter with hands, you can do it with tubi as well. Normal feeding use toothpick or satay stick if you do not want to get dirty. No need to use turkey blaster to do it.

----------


## tetrakid

I use only very old aged water for the water changes. (I constantly keep a lot of aged water). The worms in my experiment were never washed with tap water. And also, I said I don't see any dead worms during the water changes. Normally, when I previously wash/rinse worms, I see a lot of dead worms in the mix.

I previously use a satay stick to feed the fish with Tubifex. But If I use the stick, I need to swirl the worms violently with the stick when I put it into the tank in order to scatter the worms. But doing that will harm the fish with the stick, since when they all come to snatch the food, they will all be wild and enthusiastic. I have been thinking how to solve this problem for a long time and the use of a small dropper is the ideal solution. (A DROPPER is not a turkey blaster. A turkey blaster is a huge thing used to blast big fat turkeys. And it is not even a turkey baster. A dropper is a miniature version of a turkey baster, if you will).  :Smile: 

By the way, I am interested to scatter the worms finely rather than see the fish gobble from a lump because I think that how they eat is as important as what they eat. As an analogy, swallowing a chunk of meat is very different from savouring it properly.  :Smile: 



> Use planted tank water, not tap water. The chlorine in the water will kill them.
> Don't be guniang (girlish), use your hand will do...ha ha ha ha... If you can change a shitful filter with hands, you can do it with tubi as well. Normal feeding use toothpick or satay stick if you do not want to get dirty. No need to use turkey blaster to do it.

----------


## Marlinsons

> I use only very old aged water for the water changes. (I constantly keep a lot of aged water). The worms in my experiment were never washed with tap water. And also, I said I don't see any dead worms during the water changes. Normally, when I previously wash/rinse worms, I see a lot of dead worms in the mix.
> 
> I previously use a satay stick to feed the fish with Tubifex. But If I use the stick, I need to swirl the worms violently with the stick when I put it into the tank in order to scatter the worms. But doing that will harm the fish with the stick, since when they all come to snatch the food, they will all be wild and enthusiastic. I have been thinking how to solve this problem for a long time and the use of a small dropper is the ideal solution. (A DROPPER is not a turkey blaster. A turkey blaster is a huge thing used to blast big fat turkeys. And it is not even a turkey baster. A dropper is a miniature version of a turkey baster, if you will). 
> 
> By the way, I am interested to scatter the worms finely rather than see the fish gobble from a lump because I think that how they eat is as important as what they eat. As an analogy, swallowing a chunk of meat is very different from savouring it properly.


What is the difference between feeding the fishes with dried food and tubiflex worms? Will the waste be worst? Not have tried this before. I only keep small fishes like tetras... will feeding tubiflex improve on their colour as well?

----------


## tetrakid

In fact, I had wanted to feed all my fish exclusively on dried food, with treats of live Daphnia (boon). I had wanted to avoid Tubifex altogether due to the parasites factor. But unfortunately, my group of proud Cory Sterbai wouldn't want anything else except Tubifex worms. I can't bear to see them starve thin, so I have no choice but to be into Tubifex. (There's no way anyone can make me do away with my Cory Sterbais).

It is believed that the danger of Tubifex lies in the contents of their gut, and as long as these contents are expelled, the danger can be avoided. Cultivating Tubifex is one way to prevent fish eating contaminated worms. Hence my current expeimentation with it. 




> What is the difference between feeding the fishes with dried food and tubiflex worms? Will the waste be worst? Not have tried this before. I only keep small fishes like tetras... will feeding tubiflex improve on their colour as well?

----------


## icefire

shows that the worms are dying and the rest of the worms are eating the dead worms.... LOL..

----------


## icefire

> Use planted tank water, not tap water. The chlorine in the water will kill them.
> Don't be guniang (girlish), use your hand will do...ha ha ha ha... If you can change a shitful filter with hands, you can do it with tubi as well. Normal feeding use toothpick or satay stick if you do not want to get dirty. No need to use turkey blaster to do it.


 i personally am using tap water to wash them whenever i buy them from the LFS.. so far worms all look alive and fishes met no problems whether externally or internally so i can just assume that the chlorine kills the microorganisms and parasites.. been feeding maybe once or twice sometimes more per week.. doing so for past 1year plus...

----------


## tetrakid

Yes, that is exactly what I am trying to establish, but so far I couldn't find any confirmation about that. Since the reduction in mass is quite substantial each day, the dead worms have to have gone somewhere. But the worms in my experiment are always lively, just that the volume is much decreased.

@blue whale
Rinsing Tubifex with tap water does not kill them quickly. But many will die soon after the exposure to the chorine, especially the weaker or sickly ones. This is why a lump bought can survive for a few days even with tap rinsing. 



> shows that the worms are dying and the rest of the worms are eating the dead worms.... LOL..

----------


## icefire

> Yes, that is exactly what I am trying to establish, but so far I couldn't find any confirmation about that. Since the reduction in mass is quite substantial each day, the dead worms have to have gone somewhere. But the worms in my experiment are always lively, just that the volume is much decreased.
> 
> @blue whale
> Rinsing Tubifex with tap water does not kill them quickly. But many will die soon after the exposure to the chorine, especially the weaker or sickly ones. This is why a lump bought can survive for a few days even with tap rinsing.


i rinse per feeding lol(normally get 2-3 dollars) ... better to be safe than sorry IMHO  :Smile:

----------


## tetrakid

If you have many fish to feed and have a lfs or market stall lfs nearby, it is better to buy every other day rather than keep the worms for a few days, since the lfs will know all the tricks to keep the worms in good condition.

----------


## icefire

too far plus i'm lazy lol... btw LFS tubi they wont keep more than 3 days for most as they do not know how to take care of the tubi...

----------


## darylets

> What is the difference between feeding the fishes with dried food and tubiflex worms? Will the waste be worst? Not have tried this before. I only keep small fishes like tetras... will feeding tubiflex improve on their colour as well?


Usually for me as a betta breeder, since we do not have live blood worms available in singapore anymore, live tubiflex, boon aka daphnia are the only viable substitutes which are more readily available. The benefits for fry, feeding live food helps to encourage faster growth as compared to dried food. For those who only keep say adult fishes, my advise is to minimalise feeding live food, especially tubiflex worms,firstly as said from the other bros : the source in which they came from and what they are fed with is not exactly clean, secondly,if you overfeed your fishes and there are leftover tubiflex, even after say you cultivate them, they would still clump up on your fishes "poop" and then it becomes toxic again. 
This is probably why many choose dried food instead of tubiflex because of the uncertainty if your fish will fall sick from feeding.

----------


## darylets

> Today, yet again, the mass of Tubifex worms has reduced a lot in size even before I do the water change. From this I can only conclude that the Tubifex worms EAT THEMSELVES, as whenever I did the stirring water changes, I did not notice any dead worms in the water. 
> 
> One small tip about feeding with Tubifex worms for those who may wish to know. Using a dropper to suck some worms up for the fish is more convenient than using a stick or fingers. A droppers can be bought at pharmacies. Collect the correct amount of worms with the dropper into a flimsy plastic cup and wash this with a few times with tap water before feeding. By stirring the worms vigorously in the plastic cup with the dropper, they will separate and scatter into single worms, and I can either pour it all into the fish tank or use the dropper to feed a small amount at a time. Scattering the worms in this way is somehow better than feeding as one solid lump. And fish get enjoy the feast in a more lively manner.



Hi Tetrakid,
maybe you would want to look into a thread which has already touched on your topic and has seen some results. 

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-tubifex-worms

hope it helps!

----------


## tetrakid

@darylets
Ah, thank you very much for pointing me to the thread. Much appreciated. 
Hope the Mods can delete for me all posts about Tubifex in this thread. Thanks.  :Smile:

----------


## icefire

> @darylets
> Ah, thank you very much for pointing me to the thread. Much appreciated. 
> Hope the Mods can delete for me all posts about Tubifex in this thread. Thanks.


dont need delete haha.. it also serves as another experience for us to learn more on breeding tubi  :Smile:

----------


## tetrakid

I suppose you are right. In any case, having some Tubifex handy all the time can also save us the trouble of going out in the middle of the night just to get Tubifex for their supper.  :Cool: 



> dont need delete haha.. it also serves as another experience for us to learn more on breeding tubi

----------


## prodrive

Polyart at Clementi ave 2 blk 328. Affirmative after talking to uncle there

----------


## Bieffe

Abit OT I see. 24hr very good for me as I work dame odd hours.

By the way where is this Aquastar? I searched and see Yishun and Elias. So where r they? Ppl say 3 units but looks like 1 small unit only leh.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Abit OT I see. 24hr very good for me as I work dame odd hours.
> 
> By the way where is this Aquastar? I searched and see Yishun and Elias. So where r they? Ppl say 3 units but looks like 1 small unit only leh.


Hi Bieffe,

You can check in directory in the fourm it is listed in the google maps link.

Kindly refrain from using sms lingo. Please do read up the forum rules.

This is a warning.

Regards

----------


## hardric

Aquastar is near Khoo Teck Puat hospital. Its a big place. Defintely not 1 unit.

----------


## ralliart12

> ...By the way where is this Aquastar?...


 *Aqua Star* Trading 
934 Yishun Central 1, Singapore 760934
6759 3400

----------


## ralliart12

> Aquastar is near Khoo Teck Puat hospital. Its a big place. Defintely not 1 unit.


2 shop units wide.

----------


## felix_fx2

> 2 shop units wide.


It is bigger. Like 2 coffeeshop size.

----------

